# Knox and Morrow County



## shroomin1234 (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone found any 'Shrooms in Knox or Morrow Couny? These are the places I went out a few times over the weekend around Centerburg Ohio. The forest is starting to have that 'vibe'... the earth is warm and flowers are blooming but i have yet to find any mushrooms. I heard there was a find in Mount Vernon Ohio but im not to sure about that.


----------



## puffball 33 (Mar 23, 2013)

@shroomin1234....i live in morrow /Marion co. I have not seen or heard of anyone finding any around here I but there was a post on here of someone saying they found some in Richland co. Dnt know how true that was. With no pics


----------



## huntinguy (Apr 12, 2013)

I search in delaware, morrow , and crawford county almost daily and the only morels I've found are false. oh and two baby fox pups to bad I cant keep them


----------



## obknoxious (Apr 15, 2013)

@shroomin1234 . . . found the first one of the year in Knox Co. yesterday. With the warm forecast for the week, this coming weekend ought to be real good.


----------



## maggiesails (Apr 15, 2013)

We live in Morrow County near Sparta and have been checking every day. Nuthin' yet.


----------



## shroomer420 (Apr 10, 2013)

live in between sparta and marengo on cr.15 off of SR 656. Just found 3 greys today under a apple. doesnt seem to be in full swing. does anyone know of good woods to hunt around sparta maybe the woods behind highland elementary or the park woods on 204? thought about checking them out. if anyone has any local woods i can check i'd be very grateful.


----------



## kbarker01 (Apr 18, 2013)

Have found nothing in Holmes county yet, but I will soon I hope


----------



## hunngarian (May 2, 2013)

Found 45 dog peckers 4 blacks and 2 yellows in Mt. Gilead


----------



## buckhunter420 (Apr 27, 2013)

I found blacks and dogpeckers in sunbury/ galena area around 5 days ago so greys r up now. Not to far freon u guys. They have to be up now with this weather. Workn till dark on a roof sucks rite now. No time to get out. Need a rain day!!!


----------



## nicia (Apr 18, 2013)

57 so far this year near Fredericktown. About an even split of dogpeckers and greys


----------

